# New job: sales rep



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys
So yesterday I had an interview for a sales rep position at an very respectable hifi furniture manufacturer. I passed the interview with flying colours  and he offered me the job on the spot, I was the first person who applied for the job, first interview and the job didn't even make it to any websites or anything 
Anyway I was just wondering if anyone on here is a rep of some description? 
Any advice?
Any big no nos (i know the obvious things)
Any big yes yes?
Anything I really need to get to help?
I'm covering quite a large area as well, south of England and parts of Wales.
Anyone else do this area?
Thanks Charlie


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well done! But a few cautionary notes having been in sales for many years.

1) Check the basic salary. A lot of sales jobs have some fantasy OTE figure for a massively high target.
2) If you're on the road a lot, make sure you are well covered for car expenses. Do NOT accept fuel only. You need at least 45p per mile and even that doesn't really cover costs properly.
3) The very quick offer is great but does ring some alarm bells - I'm sure you're well up to the job but why so quick to offer? What's their staff turnover like? Some hire and fire with very little time to let sales people get going.
4) Is the job B2B? If so I strongly recommend the softly softly approach to sales. Hard selling simply doesn't work these days. Build relationships gradually, let them flourish. A hard sell is a _single _sale IMO.
5) Make sure you are covered properly for hotel/accommodation costs if needed. If you are showing stuff on the road, try and get decent places to show it all off. Some try and cut costs and just end up looking cheap and naff.
6) If using your own car, get ready to clean it A LOT!!!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Been in the furniture trade for 29 years and the market changes so much 
To sell to existing retailers is easy enough if they build up a relationship with you but new companies are hard to crack especially of you are top end as they will use the Argos / ikea get out clause .
Pine and black ash are old hat ,light oak / beech/maple is still popular after the last few years ,glass and chrome comes and goes but is now down to the pound stretcher / BM bargains level 
Always make sure you have lots of spare handles ,screws ,shelf pegs and touch up pens in your briefcase along with a screwdriver and wedges to level the floor that will get you more brownie points then a sharp suit and shiney shoes and a silver Tongue


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> 2) If you're on the road a lot, make sure you are well covered for car expenses. Do NOT accept fuel only. You need at least 45p per mile and even that doesn't really cover costs properly.


Car allowance and 45p a mile will more than cover it. I have change on 18p a mile for fuel - yes, it won't cover maintenance but that's what the allowance is for...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Car allowance and 45p a mile will more than cover it. I have change on 18p a mile for fuel - yes, it won't cover maintenance but that's what the allowance is for...


I once had a sales job paying 25p a mile and that was IT!!! Seen other similar jobs many times - mileage only.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> I once had a sales job paying 25p a mile and that was IT!!! Seen other similar jobs many times - mileage only.


Ooft, no 25p a mile won't cover it. 45p a mile should do fairly well against it though, I'd have thought? Especially given that I worked out I'd be better off claiming 45p a mile than my allowance and 18p + tax relief!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys sorry been on holiday, 
Just to give you a brief run down, they're gonna give me an merc Vito amg  so no tax charges for me  I don't pay a penny for anything they cover it all! 
As for the company it's only a small family company compared to others, I will be one of two reps for the uk, as for staff turnover, they are expanding so hiring more but none have left apart from the lady I am replacing who got head hunted!
As for the sales side of things, I have sold the products on a retail basis for 6 years now, so I know what they have, they have even asked if I have any ideas to give, which I will soon, they have also agreed to give me the account for the company I am leaving, and I have many doors in there, be it existing shops who sell the products, and shops that don't 
As for colours they do them all lol, all wood finishes and glass and metal!
Thanks guys
Charlie


----------

